# correct me if my logic is screwed up



## Huggy (13 Dec 2004)

Is there any why of find out what the top popular trades are?  
I wouldn't mind know some numbers such as, for example.
 :bullet:How many enlist as [insert trade here] 
 :bullet:How many graduate as [insert trade here]
 :bullet:How many currently active in duty [insert trade here]
Etc...

I ask for a number reason, and someone please correct me if my logic is screwed up.
I'm reading a lot of people enlisting and sitting back waiting for a letter or phone call whatever. From this people are seem to be implying that the more popular a trade is the more they put you under the light (go through your file with a fine tooth comb) and also the longer the wait. So why not find this info out make your top something you, yourself like but that is also something with less people in it. This way you speed the process up, get your foot in the door and later on you can put in for a transfer.
I know that you would be doing your top pick but this way you are in there, past basic, and still doing something that has your interest.


----------



## Scott (13 Dec 2004)

I was told that the reason you are limited to three choices on the application is to prevent guys just going for something that is open then hating it down the road. Have you tried the career chooser on the Recruiting website? It is a good tool even if it always tells you that you should be a cook no matter what you enter. ;D

I think that the bottom line is that the CF and the staff at the CFRC want to see you get your top choice, you're happy and will be productive for a long time, good logic. They have three choices so that you do not limit yourself and it is reasonable to believe that a person will be interested in more than one thing in an organization as vast as the CF. 

Popularity: I was once told that Pilot and Firefighter are the two most sought after trades. I'll leave it to someone with some more experience to verify all this or shoot it to shit.


----------



## Huggy (13 Dec 2004)

I see.... but still,
They give you 3 picks so if your #1 pick is for example FireFighter and #3 is like oh Weapons Tech. 
switch them around. and once your in past basic put in for a FireFighter.  wouldn't they put you through the traning over someone just enlisting coz your done basic already?  thats what I'm kinda getting at.


----------



## Scott (13 Dec 2004)

As far as I understand it, remember, I haven't been through the process for quite some time, you can apply for a Remuster at any time. Wether you get it or not depends on openings in your requested trade and the strength of your current one. The way I understand it is that you must complete your initial engagement in your selected/awarded trade. One of the recruiters or more experienced members could answer you better on this one as to the why's and how's.


----------



## Tracker (15 Dec 2004)

Normally you will not be considered for an occupational transfer(OT) until your fourth year of service.  If you pick a trade you don't want, too bad, you do for four years.  OTs are not just given out either, there are a lot of conditions that have to be met before you get it.


----------



## Meridian (15 Dec 2004)

What Tracker said, from what I heard....  TONS of people were in wanting to switch left right and centre, and while we were constantly being told the CF is short on officers everywhere, people were still also being denied left right and centre.

Remember that your "spot" is all part of a training plan, and one that is extended off into the heavens according to how long it will take you to get fully trained in the current environment.

So say if Trade X bare min requires 10 people in 3 yerars, and it takes 3 years to train, they will hire I dunno 20 people, expecting half to either VR, not make it, injuries, etc. Bringing them down to 10 people. If they OT someone.. boom, they are below their bare minimum.

It is just like any employer...  while wanting to progress in your career is one thing; you can't expect an employer to be excited about hiring for you in one job and having you 3 months later flat-out whining to switch to something different, just because when you accepted the first job all you wanted was a foot in the door.

It happens a lot in all employment, I know.... but from what Im told the CF doesn't look favourably on OTs.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

Meridian said:
			
		

> It happens a lot in all employment, I know.... but from what Im told the CF doesn't look favourably on OTs.



What do you mean by that ? that they dont look favourably on OT's during basic or on OT's in general.  I'm an OT, stayed in my first MOC 11 years, the CF was very encouraging of that...they even put out pamphlets on it after i had applied !!!


----------



## Huggy (15 Dec 2004)

> What Tracker said, from what I heard....   TONS of people were in wanting to switch left right and centre, and while we were constantly being told the CF is short on officers everywhere, people were still also being denied left right and centre



If this is the case, they why not make it alittle more easier to become a officer?   I'm not totaly sure but you have to be a Univ. grad. to make that list? Which I would think if you were a Univ. grad. you would be making more cash/be better off (not in my mind but I would assume thats would more people would think) getting an company job.



> So say if Trade X bare min requires 10 people in 3 yerars, and it takes 3 years to train, they will hire I dunno 20 people, expecting half to either VR, not make it, injuries, etc. Bringing them down to 10 people. If they OT someone.. boom, they are below their bare minimum.



Well.... if they give you 3 picks, and I put down my top 3 but none of them show up after I have complete the "TOP SERCERT" aptitude test which the army seem to make you think, if you know what the oppisit of tight is you can score 100% (which is a whole new topic) do I have to wait and fill out more sheets with something that I'm more quilifed to do? or can I just pick something on that sheet they give you dispite what my top 3 are.   coz I have like a top 6 list + other things that I find interasting.   ???


----------



## Meridian (15 Dec 2004)

aesop081 ...

I meant initially, as I had gone on to discuss about how an employer wouldn't like it if you just got a job with them and already want another one and actually never wanted the first one in the first place....

If you actually make it to a trade, work in it, and the trade is better-staffed than another one that requires trained people fast (or those who can be re-trained faster than a recruit who may VR/MR/PBR-out) then I can see why the Forces would love for you to OT 

Sorry, I should have qualified my statement.

Also, a lot of people (civilians) think I am crazy for even considering the reserves right now while I finish my undergrad, and for even considering regfor after I graduate when I won't even get the benefit of free schooling! 

The army and the military in general are not like most "company jobs". It can be likened to that of a police officer, paramedic, firefighter, aid worker, etc, in some respects anyway....   The value of your contribution to your "job" in these careers is often much more than just what you get back financially....


If you are joining the forces because you dont have a degree, and thus think that you can't make a lot of money, so that the forces is just your only option to make a stable future, perhaps you may want to ensure that that is not your only reason for joining.

Stability, just as subsidized training, is an attractive recruiting tool, but I disagree that it should be the primary reason for joining the CF.


----------



## Huggy (15 Dec 2004)

I agree with what you siad Meridian.
"If you are joining the forces because you dont have a degree, and thus think that you can't make a lot of money, so that the forces is just your only option to make a stable future, perhaps you may want to ensure that that is not your only reason for joining."

may reason for wanting to join is a rast complacated one just starting with the issue that I'm tired of going Mohawk college (5years since 1999) one deploma working on number 2 but my drive and my adittude are gone right to the firey depth of hell. so the army has always been on my list of things to do so here I am find as much as I possible can. (again this is just one little reason on a list)

Still I would like know what options I have in the army.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

You have lots of options in the CF.  I started out as an field engineer and now i fly on multi-million dollar aircrafts.  For me, after 11 years, it was time for a change. Pick a trade that you like based on your interests and later on if you would like to try something new, then apply for it.  OT's are a competitive process but its not as bad as some people make it  out to be.  I was accepted on my first application, for an MOC that is  difficult to get into.

Just be sure of what you pick at first as you may be in it for a while.

All sorts of people join the military for one reason or another.  I am not going to judge if yours are good or not , thats up to you to decide, just make sure that they are good enough to motivate you trough some difficult times.

For myself, i joined up because i always wanted to.  My dad was infantry.  I also joined because i was sick of school and needed to move out of the house !!!  I was 17 then and never regretted it.

To get back to your original post:

Some trades are more popular than others yes.  The more applicants there are for a specific MOC the more competitive the process will be. As far as the 3 choices are...would you really be happy doing #6 ?  Personally, i dint even like what i put down for #2 !!!

My last point is, if your attitude and drive  have gone to heck.....make sure you know why that has happenned....you don't want to come into the CF like that, it will make the experience that much more difficult and you will end up hating it IMHO.

Also.....work on your english, that will help you as well

Cheers


----------



## Huggy (15 Dec 2004)

;D sorry about the english, I type in hast. 
Thanks for the feedback aesop081. 

Would I be happy doing my #6 pick, well..... I am still doing the research on picks 4,5,6 but as of right now yes, yes I would be .   I'll post my list later on, still doing some read and I'm on a 28.8 connection.  :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (15 Dec 2004)

No prob...i've met people from just about every MOC over the years so if there's anything i can help you with, just give me a shout here or in PMs.


----------

